# River Rigs arent just for mullet anymore!



## susanobx (Nov 24, 2007)

Caught this 6lb black drum Saturday with the "pretty in pink" rig! 
A beautiful 6# black drum this past Saturday. Blood worms were the bait choice of the day!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice Susan


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I caught one as well,Susan.. Although,yer's woulda ate mine....


----------



## susanobx (Nov 24, 2007)

Kenny, it was nice to see you enjoying a beautiful day on the beach with Tater. I caught a second one, it was about 3lbs. Good times.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

bet that gave ya a nice little tug


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I couldn't beleave that little hook holding, then she catches two spot on the puppy drum river rig. The fish need to read the package


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*No Dog in this Hunt, don't fish tourneys, and don't have stock in the River Rig, But*

I believe that 3 catogories of Fish were Won on the River Rig in the Cape Hatteras Anglers Club Tournament.. Largest Surf Fishing Tournament in the World.. I believe, and I could be mistaken, but SusanObx had the Largest Sea Mullet in the Tourney for the SECOND year in a Row.. And BTW I think only 98 fish were caught out of 87 6 man/woman Teams.. Proof is in the Puddin.. 

JAM


----------



## susanobx (Nov 24, 2007)

Jam is right. I know the girl with the largest drum used one cause she was sitting beside us and told me that she used it. The mullet I caught looked like a puppy coming out of the water. That fish was 17" and weighed 2lbs, 2 and 1/2 ounces! Monster Mullet! I was thrilled. I not only caught it using the Pink beaded RiverRig, I caught it using my Tommy Farmer 10' rod. A winning combo. That rod put that rig out to the bar where that monster was lurking! Thanks Tommy for making a fine rod!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

schweet


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Excellent fish! Regardless of what it was caught on/with. It's the person manning(womanning?) the equipment.

An opinion s'il vous plait: A female person while fishing won't keep the bait still. They want to move it across the bottom which works quite well on whiting/ground mullet. 

I learned this trick by being outfished once by one and observation revealed her trick. I think that it was inadvertent but it worked. Serendipity??

Painting your sinker(slider) bright orange also helps. C2


----------



## susanobx (Nov 24, 2007)

As far as keeping it still, I try to use a weight that will move a little in the conditions I'm fishing. I don't move it, I cast to the targeted spot. I do however, keep the bait checked and fresh. As far as gender, it does not enter the equation in my opinion. I consistently hold my own when fishing among my male angler friends. As far a painting a sinker, I would never do that. Paint has an odor that I find offensive and I am sure the fish would too. I don't want sunscreen or bug repellant on my hands when fishing for the same reason. Again, my opinion.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

As far as a little hook holding. Melinda at Tradewinds caught her 40inch red drum on a gold hook pompano rig. She has the rig hanging on the framed pic of it behind the counter.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

After being married and fishing with my wife for more than 24 years I finally find out why her bait is always up next to the boat/peir. I thought it was just her, and your right she has out fished me lots of times. And she has an unorthodox way of holding a rod. I call it the double barrel shot gun hold with the but tucked under her arm like you have a double opened up reloading with the other hand. She has both hands on the rod and gives a maddening little yank at each nibbble and then lets the line go slack. But she catches fish.

Nice fish! My daughter holds the family record Drum by the way.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

susanobx said:


> I consistently hold my own when fishing among my male angler friends.


Yeah, if by 'holding my own' you mean out-fishing us.


----------



## susanobx (Nov 24, 2007)

Jeff, I couldn't buy a trout this past weekend. However, Sandy did kick your butt! lol Just saying, girls rock!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm no expert but all you doubters should give the orange sinkers a try...I use 'em for pomps...but it certainly doesn't hurt, and maybe even helps a bit in my experience with the mullet as well....and I'm talking big ones, near slot sized...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work! Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

susanobx said:


> As far as keeping it still, I try to use a weight that will move a little in the conditions I'm fishing. I don't move it, I cast to the targeted spot. I do however, keep the bait checked and fresh. As far as gender, it does not enter the equation in my opinion. I consistently hold my own when fishing among my male angler friends. As far a painting a sinker, I would never do that. Paint has an odor that I find offensive and I am sure the fish would too. I don't want sunscreen or bug repellant on my hands when fishing for the same reason. Again, my opinion.


.....in time U WILL want a floursecent orange sinker......epecially pomp fishing!!!!!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Loner said:


> .....in time U WILL want a floursecent orange sinker......epecially pomp fishing!!!!!


Can somebody fill me in.....i occasionally paint a sinke black, but why orange?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

they see the orange and it gets their attention and come over then see your bait and eat it ... or so the story goes


----------



## Supersign (Jul 26, 2012)

I landed a 14" flounder in the surf at Sunset Beach this past weekend using the river rig. This rig is the ticket!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Supersign said:


> I landed a 14" flounder in the surf at Sunset Beach this past weekend using the river rig. This rig is the ticket!


My hat is off to River... This whole River Rig thing has been a blazing grassroots PR campaign. River Rig is to East Coast fishing what Bose speakers are to the uninformed audiophile.

God bless you, River man. You are a genius marketer.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

solid7 said:


> My hat is off to River... This whole River Rig thing has been a blazing grassroots PR campaign. River Rig is to East Coast fishing what Bose speakers are to the uninformed audiophile.
> 
> God bless you, River man. You are a genius marketer.


LOL.....This rig will go down as one for the books for sure. I gave it a run this summer, it works great and it's versatile and easy to tie.....BUT I find it no better or no worse than my other go to rigs. My trip a few weeks ago that I posted on in the North Carolina section is a testament that if the fish are there and feeding it doesn't matter what rig you throw to them. Somewhere today an old salt will toss a walmart rig into the suds and put fish on the beach like he or she has for 50 years.......


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Personally, I am just waiting for the late night infomercial...


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

isn't c2 the guy who scuba dives and has put in all this time watching what pomps do underwater??? if so I would pay attention when he says to use the orange sinker....just saying...it (the color or paint smell) definitely does not put off mullet in my experience and may help you land a paper pomp at the same time...


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

greg12345 said:


> isn't c2 the guy who scuba dives and has put in all this time watching what pomps do underwater??? if so I would pay attention when he says to use the orange sinker....just saying...it (the color or paint smell) definitely does not put off mullet in my experience and may help you land a paper pomp at the same time...


I personally don't think that a good epoxy [paint turns off fish, but opinions differ. I did use plain Jane lead until I watched the Pompano's reaction to different colors. They will investigate.

What really works(for Pompano) is the 'Magic Puff of Sand' made when the sinker 'hops off the bottom. The orange color is like frosting on the cake. 

I do powder coat a bunch when I'm doing jigs. Orange is the better color. I've had black ones picked up by a fish who tried to eat it. The big Drums think that it's a clam. JMHO C2


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

DrumintheSuds said:


> LOL.....This rig will go down as one for the books for sure. I gave it a run this summer, it works great and it's versatile and easy to tie.....BUT I find it no better or no worse than my other go to rigs. My trip a few weeks ago that I posted on in the North Carolina section is a testament that if the fish are there and feeding it doesn't matter what rig you throw to them. Somewhere today an old salt will toss a walmart rig into the suds and put fish on the beach like he or she has for 50 years.......


Its when the weather is bad and fish aren't biting when skills and rigs make a difference and that rig will flat wear out someone fishing different.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

DrumintheSuds said:


> LOL.....This rig will go down as one for the books for sure. I gave it a run this summer, it works great and it's versatile and easy to tie.....BUT I find it no better or no worse than my other go to rigs. My trip a few weeks ago that I posted on in the North Carolina section is a testament that if the fish are there and feeding it doesn't matter what rig you throw to them. Somewhere today an old salt will toss a walmart rig into the suds and put fish on the beach like he or she has for 50 years.......


Here we go again


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

....the problem with the "Orange Sinkers" is that U can't just walk in any tackle store and pick up a few...U GOTS TO PAINT EM YOURSELF!!!(So far).....I would LOVE to find a source for orange sinker where I could just purchase what I wanted..until then though..I just don't go anymore without orange sinkers...AND orange hooks...and glow orange beads....
..YEA they DO make a difference!!!!!
Sea mullet are mostly by-catch to my pomp fishing....... I know WHEN to fish sea mullet fish.... and late Nov. IS prime season....pomps gone....and its fishing to be done in the day-lite while the dark gets mirrolure fishing..
......the LARGEST SEA-MULLET i have ever caught and have ever seen... came.... and still does in DECEMBER!!!
It gets tough to go digging sand fleas when the pomps are gone....sooo we will combine our trout fishing and mullet fishing by floating live shrimp.....and U will get some manster mullets on that live schrimp!!!!
The "few" sea-mullet approaching and going over the magic 3lb mark are Almost always December fish..the ONLY MULTIPLE 3 LB sea-mullet catch, I have seen have ALWAYS BEEN IN DECEMBER!!! A Topsail fellow had 5 fish one morning and the little one was 2 lb. 12 oz. and the other 4 were from 3 lb to 3 lb 4 oz...........20-21 inch fish.....
The older I get the less and less SHOVELING FLEAS I DO...Just can't HANG with that anymore.....


----------



## susanobx (Nov 24, 2007)

Loner said:


> ....the problem with the "Orange Sinkers" is that U can't just walk in any tackle store and pick up a few...U GOTS TO PAINT EM YOURSELF!!!(So far).....I would LOVE to find a source for orange sinker where I could just purchase what I wanted..until then though..I just don't go anymore without orange sinkers...AND orange hooks...and glow orange beads....
> ..YEA they DO make a difference!!!!!
> Sea mullet are mostly by-catch to my pomp fishing....... I know WHEN to fish sea mullet fish.... and late Nov. IS prime season....pomps gone....and its fishing to be done in the day-lite while the dark gets mirrolure fishing..
> ......the LARGEST SEA-MULLET i have ever caught and have ever seen... came.... and still does in DECEMBER!!!
> ...


Great reply, nice post! I need a like button!!!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

susanobx said:


> Great reply, nice post! I need a like button!!!


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Painting sinkers work. I use orange and Chartreuse but haven't tried other colors cause these work really well. If you coat (prime) them white first the colors will be brighter. plastic (water base) paint don't smell like oil base....and oil base takes 60 days to cure so the solvents linger.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*You can Teach an Old Dog New Tricks*

Orange Sinkers, Heck I'll give it a go, makes sense to me, they love the Orange FishBites Strips, they Love the sand flea roe, I'll give it a go... have also heard, not tried but steaming your fleas, and freezing them, makes them Orange... Aspertame (ingredient in diet pepsi) Pomps love it, came from a relieable Florida Com Fisherman... 

JAM


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes those orange fishbite clam strips are the real deal as are the plain white strips......I fished up a half dozen bags on my post Sandy trip. The black drum, puppy drum and whiting were tearing those strips up.

In regards to Susan's "pink bead" I am starting to favor pink over orange. Pink and green were my colors of choice this year


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

I have caught so many fish with that damn rig beside others that were not using it and caught notta, that I will never leave home without it (FACT)


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Dirty little secret...
If I am tossing stuff far for the mullet or pomps, there is ALWAYS a piece of the orange or pink FB on the hook.
Insurance against losing whatever bait I have on so that at least there is _something_ out there to attract attention.
Sometimes I will just leave the shrimp or fleas off and go with a shrimp/squid or shrimp/clam sammich.
Green & Pink, Pink & White, Orange & Green... They love those colors.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Tom - I used to do that too (would tip the sand flea with a piece of BW fishbites or orange clam fishbites) but stopped doing that b/c I felt like I was getting more skates/rays that ways. Got spooled several times and lost 100+ yards of braid...can't afford that! I still get the occasional skate/ray on a plain sand flea, but not as much as when they were tipped...

There used to be some places where you could painted sinkers (Florida shops) online when I looked into it several years ago. Not worth it though...Just buy a spray can of primer, put a coat on, then spray on a bright fluorescent high gloss orange...may need 2 coats sometimes...I lay a bunch of sinkers out on newspaper and spray a dozen or more at a time. I know people also like the chartreuse ones but haven't tried that yet.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

been painting my sinkers for about three years. they don't hurt, but I wouldn't say they make or break catching a fish. After all bottom feeders are attracted by scent aren't they?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

surffshr said:


> After all bottom feeders are attracted by scent aren't they?


Pompano are primarily sight feeders.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

solid7 said:


> Pompano are primarily sight feeders.


Yes: my observations are that they are attracted to motion first, then color. If you put a bait on a rig, the current will cause it to move. If you have something colorful also(bead or ( Floatie), it really helps.

Jigs: I have pretty well settled on a chartreuse head with pink or white skirt. Flies?: Same color combo.

I primarily fish with jigs for that reason. I can move it, making a disturbance on the bottom which attracts the fish. It then sees the colored head(and skirt)(and teaser) and smells the sweetener) and eats one or the other; usually the teaser.

I combine my teaser with a sweetener then the bottom Digger jig(C2 Rig) with a sweetener, teaser and skirt. Sometimes I get 'doubles. One time, during 'experimentation'; I got a triple! Life is a Beach!

*For Susan:* My Child Bride used to fish with me before babies. When freshwater fishing on a Bream bed, she'd bait her hook then put the earthworm on the bottom. Meanwhile; she would tie overhand knots in a remaining earthworm to watch it unwrap itself. Then...a fish would try to take her rig overboard. This continued until I packed up and went home. Sore loser? You bet! Meanwhile; with my superior fishing skills, I was catching nada; merely drowning worms.

Pompano Tree is browning; a few more cold days when it'll be time to seriously approach the surf. Lots of juvenile Pompano with a few legals. C2


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

greg12345 said:


> Tom - I used to do that too (would tip the sand flea with a piece of BW fishbites or orange clam fishbites) but stopped doing that b/c I felt like I was getting more skates/rays that ways. Got spooled several times and lost 100+ yards of braid...can't afford that! I still get the occasional skate/ray on a plain sand flea, but not as much as when they were tipped...
> 
> Funny,
> Just when I think I have this thing figured out...
> ...


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Anytime you can introduce a bait in a natural way you increase your odds of a fish nailing it whether it be saltwater or freshwater. I try to incorporate 2 things into any rig I tie.....

I like to tie it with as light a leader as possible.......

Long drops......

These two things accomplish what "I" believe is the key to increasing the chances of fish "seeing" and "hitting" your bait which is to keep the bait on or close to the bottom and allowing it to flow naturally with the current. This is why I have had great success with the wire boom rigs


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

tjbjornsen said:


> greg12345 said:
> 
> 
> > Tom - I used to do that too (would tip the sand flea with a piece of BW fishbites or orange clam fishbites) but stopped doing that b/c I felt like I was getting more skates/rays that ways. Got spooled several times and lost 100+ yards of braid...can't afford that! I still get the occasional skate/ray on a plain sand flea, but not as much as when they were tipped...
> ...


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I have found that the panting of sinkers/jigs is easy with Powder Coat. Also prevents the 'orange finger syndrome' encountered with rattle cans. 

You just heat the object with a heat gun for a few seconds, dip it into the jar, shake it off, then reheat. Be sure to clean the eye before the second 'heat' because it's a bear to clean afterwards. Let cool; then go fishing. It's a very durable finish. It comes in all colors; including fluorescent orange.

My jig heads are white, yellow, hot pink and chartreuse. I'm leaning towards chartreuse with a white or hot pink hair. C2


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

The river rig paid my bills and my mortgage. ...Oh wait wrong thread......


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Dang Alexy, you've did well - I blew what I've made on fishin equipment, of course - I luv fishin equipment - By the way, I agree with Loner, best bait ever is live Shrimp - used to float em on a cork and drag em for Flounder off the now gone Iron Steamer Pier down at Pine Knoll Shores, caught a lot of big Flounder, nice Trout and some big Sea Mullet on em too - River


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Grew up pier fishing on Iron Steamer with my dad, good memories. 

Tom - I think it is more the scent of the Fishbites tip that leads to more skates/rays as opposed to the bright coloring. But you are right, you do get more hits when the flea is tipped with fishbites. I'm usually fishing clear water so I figure I will appeal to the sight aspect with the orange bead and leave out the added scent aspect (which the fishbites adds) in order to cut down the 10lb rays that invariably grab my flea...


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

When I add a sweetener using plastic or pompom ball, I will add no scent whatsoever. A piece of unscented plastic worm will work.

When I do use a fresh cut shrimp sweetener or scented plastic, I expect bites from most fish including rays. C2


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

When I add a sweetener using plastic or pompom ball, I will add no scent whatsoever. A piece of unscented plastic worm will work.

When I do use a fresh cut shrimp sweetener or scented plastic, I expect bites from most fish including rays. C2


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

dumb question time ... painted sinkers would have to be a flat or something that doesn't dig in right ? pyarmids and such would bury up and not be seen


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

It wont be hard to find the P&S crowd at any beach anymore. Just look for the blaze orange sinkers!  By the way shouldnt all river rigs now be tied with this?? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Storm-Shock...Acces_RL&var=640029694778&hash=item564aca0549


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> dumb question time ... painted sinkers would have to be a flat or something that doesn't dig in right ? pyarmids and such would bury up and not be seen


A pyramid sinker usually doesn't completely cover up with sand. I guess if you left it in one place for all day, it might. Cast one into shallow water where you can observe it and you'll see for yourself.

FACTOID: A three-sided pyramid sinker will 'roll' less than a four-sided one. You can use this to your advantage by 'rolling' your sinker from time to time to create the 'Magic Puff of Sand' which will attract fish. Merely shaking the sinker will also create a commotion under the sand and fish will see it and investigate. C2


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

solid7 said:


> Pompano are primarily sight feeders.


..Up at Wrightsville Bch. they have the CLEAREST WATER in N.C.....its the only place I have been where U can stand and actually WATCH pompano coming down the beach...and those boys will actually LEAN from one side to the other LOOKING for fleas, minnows....whatever...
Also its the ONLY PIER I have been on where they PLUG numbers of citation pompano...they have had days where they would plug 20+ citations in about an hour.....
I am about the ONLY one up there that FLEA-FISHS for pomps...the other boys just throw Gotcha's....and when the pomps come thru, the WILL hurt a flea-fisherman feelins!!!!
This weeks "FISHERMAN" POST" gots a 4 lb plus pomp caught on a Gotcha!!!!....If U are local U know it was caught in October..not Nov....but regardless its a fine plug caught pomp....


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Loner said:


> ..Up at Wrightsville Bch. they have the CLEAREST WATER in N.C.....its the only place I have been where U can stand and actually WATCH pompano coming down the beach...and those boys will actually LEAN from one side to the other LOOKING for fleas, minnows....whatever...
> Also its the ONLY PIER I have been on where they PLUG numbers of citation pompano...they have had days where they would plug 20+ citations in about an hour.....
> I am about the ONLY one up there that FLEA-FISHS for pomps...the other boys just throw Gotcha's....and when the pomps come thru, the WILL hurt a flea-fisherman feelins!!!!
> This weeks "FISHERMAN" POST" gots a 4 lb plus pomp caught on a Gotcha!!!!....If U are local U know it was caught in October..not Nov....but regardless its a fine plug caught pomp....


I'm not much of a pomp warrior but in the flats where I target whiting, black drum and puppy drum when the big pomps come in you can see them plain as day running kamikaze missions on their sides all the way up to your feet. If a good school is working the flat you can see them "skipping" as you pull up. They are sometimes so close to the beach that the vibrations from the truck seem to spook them.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Are the southern NC beaches better for pomps than like the morehead city area in the summer?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

DrumintheSuds said:


> I'm not much of a pomp warrior but in the flats where I target whiting, black drum and puppy drum when the big pomps come in you can see them plain as day running kamikaze missions on their sides all the way up to your feet. If a good school is working the flat you can see them "skipping" as you pull up. They are sometimes so close to the beach that the vibrations from the truck seem to spook them.


"..Up at Wrightsville Bch. they have the CLEAREST WATER in N.C.....its the only place I have been where U can stand and actually WATCH pompano coming down the beach...and those boys will actually LEAN from one side to the other LOOKING for fleas, minnows....whatever...
Also its the ONLY PIER I have been on where they PLUG numbers of citation pompano...they have had days where they would plug 20+ citations in about an hour.....
I am about the ONLY one up there that FLEA-FISHS for pomps...the other boys just throw Gotcha's....and when the pomps come thru, the WILL hurt a flea-fisherman feelins!!!!
This weeks "FISHERMAN" POST" gots a 4 lb plus pomp caught on a Gotcha!!!!....If U are local U know it was caught in October..not Nov....but regardless its a fine plug caught pomp.... "

OK, 
These posts gave me a Chubby...
I know,
TMI, 
But I couldn't help it.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

tjbjornsen said:


> "..Up at Wrightsville Bch. they have the CLEAREST WATER in N.C.....its the only place I have been where U can stand and actually WATCH pompano coming down the beach...and those boys will actually LEAN from one side to the other LOOKING for fleas, minnows....whatever...
> Also its the ONLY PIER I have been on where they PLUG numbers of citation pompano...they have had days where they would plug 20+ citations in about an hour.....
> I am about the ONLY one up there that FLEA-FISHS for pomps...the other boys just throw Gotcha's....and when the pomps come thru, the WILL hurt a flea-fisherman feelins!!!!
> This weeks "FISHERMAN" POST" gots a 4 lb plus pomp caught on a Gotcha!!!!....If U are local U know it was caught in October..not Nov....but regardless its a fine plug caught pomp.... "
> ...


Ok, this post made me LMAO...


----------



## mattb6679 (Nov 21, 2012)

I know this is on topic. RiverRigs are now available on Ebay. Only a few hrs left. lets get these rigs out there and catch some fish!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

those are not the river rigs we are refering to ... I checked ... those are rigs for fishing in a river and not River Rigs as we know of


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

The genuine river rigs were on ebay. Cant find them now tho. Sold by a guy from winston salem nc. It even referred to pierandsurf.com in the description. $5.99


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

oh ok when I did a search I just saw the other ones


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Attention BlowToad lovers - The new BlowToad RiverRig is now available in selected locations --- just in time for the coldwater BlowToad Blitz - this rig is tough and will be around to catch lots of delicious BlowToads ------ Solid 7 and all your friends in the Sunshine State, this ain't for Florida - them spiney Blowtoads down there are poison ------ Catch em up ----- River


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

River said:


> Solid 7 and all your friends in the Sunshine State, this ain't for Florida - them spiney Blowtoads down there are poison


Surprisingly, the vast majority of blow toads in my area are the Southern variety - not the spiny fugu variety.

Up until recently, the Southern were widely consumed, with absolutely no ill side effects. However, they are now illegal for harvest or possession. Not because they are poisonous, in and of themselves - but because of toxic side effects of an algae bloom, which affected the clams and barnacles that they consume, and becomes resident to the blow toad, itself. However, I have defied the ban a time or two, and enjoyed blow toads. They are amongst my favorite fish to eat.

I gotta say, though... I can't see needing any special rig for this kind of fishing. But if people buy 'em, good on you, fella. I personally use a 3 hook drop rig, or a drop shot rig. Once you get one biting, the whole school is all over you.

With the price that the river rig commands, I'd be introducing a different flavor every week. Any chance we can get a "Solid 7 River Rig"? I won't ask for too much of the profit. $.20 on every unit sold, and I'll be happy.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I do like your style Solid7, here they're still legal catch for the Commercial fisherman - as far as I know anyway ----- They were sellin em at the Fish houses last Fall, I'm sure. The Rig is built tough and the bait will float off the bottom where BlowToads like it, they inhale the hook and beads on normal rigs then bite through the line, especially if you spike - That gets costly, I designed the BlowToad RiverRig last December for that reason --- River


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep a regular rig would be bit right off real quick and could get costly.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm looking forward to buying some of them River.I do know if they work like your other rigs they'll be a hit for sure.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RiverRig-by...108?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1fd8696c


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

River >

When is Teaches gonna do the online shopping thing?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/9708april/m...h=item3f1fd8696c&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

oh my I seen some of them had Gami's ...


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Yep Surfchunker - Some of the Puppy Drum RiverRigs with 2/0 to 5/0's have Gami's, Joe attaches the sticker to identfy - Thats a good hook for a double hook Rig - people been catchin a lot of small Puppys and a few keepers on em - but fishin's slow here, waters cold and just won't clear up, Hope ya'll have a very Merry Christmas ! Chris, I'll let Jam answer the question about the On-Line Store, he's in charge of stuff like that, he'll send you some if you call - Thanks, River


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

after using the hooks on the original one I really like that brand ... are they inline Gami's or offset ... and Merry Christmas to you and your sidekick River .... did you get that Jeep ?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Surfchunker, they're Offset - I like Owners too, but Gami makes a nice Circle in the larger sizes - I think ---- Yes, I did get an older Cherokee, a 97 in good shape, 46" Striper caught on Ramp 55 earlier today, somewhere in front of Hatteras Village, Hope thats a sign of things to come - River


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

guess you can't hide one behind the dunes hardly anymore in places


----------

